# Gramophone Awards 2015 announced



## Musicophile (May 29, 2015)

The 2015 Gramophone Award Winners have just been announced:

http://www.gramophone.co.uk/awards/2015

You'll find my 2 cents on my blog:

http://musicophilesblog.com/2015/08/27/the-gramophone-awards-winners-2015/


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

I've heard 5 of the 12 winners: Carolyn Sampson French baroque, Christian Gerhaher's Schubert, the Pavel Haas Quartet's Smetana, Abbado's Bruckner, and the Nørgård symphonies.

My buying (and hence listening) habits tend towards exploring repertoire unfamiliar to me, which basically rules out a lot of the nominated albums; I've heard about 12 others of the nominees. So I can't really offer a sound opinion on any of the categories other than to say I have no objections to any of the winners, and in fact I'm very pleased about the wins for Sampson, Gerhaher, and Nørgård.


----------



## Musicophile (May 29, 2015)

Nereffid said:


> I've heard 5 of the 12 winners: Carolyn Sampson French baroque, Christian Gerhaher's Schubert, the Pavel Haas Quartet's Smetana, Abbado's Bruckner, and the Nørgård symphonies.
> 
> My buying (and hence listening) habits tend towards exploring repertoire unfamiliar to me, which basically rules out a lot of the nominated albums; I've heard about 12 others of the nominees. So I can't really offer a sound opinion on any of the categories other than to say I have no objections to any of the winners, and in fact I'm very pleased about the wins for Sampson, Gerhaher, and Nørgård.


The Gerhaher and Sampson are both on my "watch list", I'll probably end up buying both. Thanks for confirming.


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

Nereffid said:


> I've heard 5 of the 12 winners: Carolyn Sampson French baroque, Christian Gerhaher's Schubert, the Pavel Haas Quartet's Smetana, Abbado's Bruckner, and the Nørgård symphonies.
> 
> My buying (and hence listening) habits tend towards exploring repertoire unfamiliar to me, which basically rules out a lot of the nominated albums; I've heard about 12 others of the nominees. So I can't really offer a sound opinion on any of the categories other than to say I have no objections to any of the winners, and in fact I'm very pleased about the wins for Sampson, Gerhaher, and Nørgård.


I take it then that you buy online.
Having just returned from visiting Tower Records newish store in Dawson Street my disappointment was palpable. The Classical Department was a shambles, ancient selection, impossible to find anything. With respect to an old fashioned browse not possible sadly.
In fact the ethos of the store appears to have a preference for the flat earth society with a huge Vinyl selection. The upstairs seemingly is devoted to Vinyl (I didn't bother looking). 
So while I will continue to miss my Saturday forays in to Dublin town, it will be back into the den to peruse online purchases. Oh woe is me.


----------



## gHeadphone (Mar 30, 2015)

Polyphemus said:


> I take it then that you buy online.
> Having just returned from visiting Tower Records newish store in Dawson Street my disappointment was palpable. The Classical Department was a shambles, ancient selection, impossible to find anything. With respect to an old fashioned browse not possible sadly.
> In fact the ethos of the store appears to have a preference for the flat earth society with a huge Vinyl selection. The upstairs seemingly is devoted to Vinyl (I didn't bother looking).
> So while I will continue to miss my Saturday forays in to Dublin town, it will be back into the den to peruse online purchases. Oh woe is me.


Hey Polyphemus

Thats a shame, i used to find the classical section a bit disorganized but once you figure out the system its pretty decent. John who works there is a great help, dont give up on it yet, its the only decent place left in Ireland to buy classical music!


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Just added the Norgard Symphonies to my wish list.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

The only one I have is Gerhaher's Nachtviolen. It really allowed me to appreciate this music that has a bit of rust and wear in a fresh way. I sampled the Vienna Philharmonic's Nørgård and left it at that. I think I should revisit that one!


----------

